# systematic search for dust



## ronm (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello: On my MacBook Pro laptop computer, when searching for dust spots, I move systematically around entire image by holding down "fn" key and pressing down-arrow key.  Question: how do I do this on my MacPro desktop computer?  Here I do not have a "fn" key; none of the "F" keys (F1 - F13) seem to do this for me.  Any help will be appreciated.  Thanks.  Ron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you got page up and page down on your Mac Pro keyboard Ron?  Try that if so.


----------



## erro (Jul 8, 2012)

To clarify: in develop mode and 1:1 view, the PgDn key will systematically scroll through the entire image, from up to down, one "column" at a time. Sp ypu start in the upper left corner, check for dust spots, correct them, press PgDn, check for dust spots, correct the, pres PgDn and s on until you have reached the botom right corner.


----------



## ronm (Jul 8, 2012)

The "page down" key works perfectly.
I really appreciate your help.
Thank you Victoria and Robert.
Ron


----------

